# Fried Potato Salad



## luckytrim (Feb 10, 2006)

Fried Potato Salad

6 large eggs
Oil
1 pound bacon
4 pounds red potatoes
Creole Seasoning to taste
1 1/2 cups mayonnaise
1/2 cup dill pickle relish                

Cover eggs with 1 inch cold water in a large pot. Place over medium-high heat; bring to a boil. Cover and remove from heat; let stand 15 to 17 minutes. Drain water. Run cold water over eggs until completely cool. Peel and chop eggs; set aside.
Preheat oil to 350 degrees F.
Separate bacon strips. Carefully lower each piece of bacon into hot oil. Fry for 1 minute or until crisp. Remove from hot oil and drain on paper towls. Crumble and set aside. 
Scrub potatoes; rinse with cold water. Cut into 1-inch cubes. In hot oil, fry potatoes in batches for 5 minutes or until tender and golden. Remove and allow to drain on paper towels.
Place warm potatoes in a large bowl. Sprinkle with  Creole Seasoning and toss well. Add crumbled bacon , chopped egg, mayo and relish; toss until potatoes are well coated. 
Makes 12 servings


----------



## sattie (Feb 10, 2006)

*Wow*

This sounds great!


----------

